# Good DMA CFD provider?



## frx0 (10 August 2009)

Anyone know of a good dma cfd provider that provides <2% margin on indices and <5% margin on shares?


----------



## Market Sniper (11 August 2009)

Hi frx0

Probably best to do a search on the forum in regards to DMA CFD providers. There a quite a few links to look thru a reasonably informative.

Cheers


----------

